# Mazda MX-5 - New Car Protection Detail - RGK Detailing - Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Mazda MX-5 - New Car Protection Detail

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk Facebook Twitter Instagram










The owner of this lovely MX-5 being very fond of his cars contacted me not long after ordering the car from the dealer, he knew he wanted this car to be properly prepared and protected from day one, so he could easily maintain and enjoy the car,
The options available were discussed and we settled on Gyeon Quartz MOHS and Durabead for the paintwork, with Durabead being longer lasting protection over MOHS on its own, which will prevent dirt from sticking and building up, Gyeon fabric guard for the roof, Gyeon Leather to help make the blue staining from jeans much easier to wipe off the light coloured seats, Gyeon Repel for the glass allowing water to run off very quickly, and Gyeon Rim on the wheels to make cleaning the wheels much easier.
A date was confirmed once the owner had been given a delivery date and the MX-5 was brought straight over to my premises, It was clear to see instantly that the valeters at the dealer had tried to prepare the car themselves, with a mountain of polish residue in every panel gap over all the plastic trim, along with a variety of swirl marks in the paintwork where very little care had been taken, this is typical of many dealership as the valeters just do not have enough time to prepare a new car thoroughly and safely!
































































Definitely not an acceptable condition to receive a new car in, happily for the owner the car would soon be looking the way it should, 
The MX-5 was moved out side and given a thorough 4 hour wash and decontamination, snow foamed, washed, iron fallout removal, tar removal, wheels cleaned inside and out, the car was then clayed inside to remove any remaining contaminants leaving the paintwork very smooth ready for

A single stage machine polish was carried out, with some areas requiring two or threee stages, due to the scratches being a lot deeper, and requiring more cut.

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Polish residue removed, and plastic/ rubber trim coated with Gyeon Trim.
































































The coatings were then applied
Glass - Gyeon Repel
Wheels - Gyeon Rim
Paintwork - Gyeon MOHS / Durabead
Hood - Gyeon Fabric
Seats - Gyeon Leather


























































































































































Feedback from the owner
"It's stunning. The way the rain and spray just beads off the bodywork and glass when I'm driving is incredible. The best bit is that this superb finish didn't cost much more than dealers ask for supaguard."

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Richard​*


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh god it is a beauty. I always wanted a MX-5 and still do. I thought the old one was a looker but this new version is just of the scale. I would choose a different color though.

Great job :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top job rich, if only people knew what damage car dealers do to new cars, they would be disgusted .


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Great job.

Just love the MX5.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Just shows the value in using quality products and applying them properly, nice work as always.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What fantastic work. Looks like glass 

I love the new Maxda MX5s.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Fantastic finish, can't believe the car was delivered to the customer in that condition by the dealer!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, bad polishing from the dealers. Should new cars need polishing? Obviously they benefit from a proper detail to refine the paint further but the sort of polish dealers slap on to their used cars shouldn't be needed on a new car should it? 

Love mx5 (all mx5s) after owning a couple but I really love the mk4. They got it perfect in my eyes. Nice colour too.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Got to be the best decision the owner of has made, superb job! What a cracking looking mx5 , love the new shape and great colour


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

A&J said:


> Oh god it is a beauty. I always wanted a MX-5 and still do. I thought the old one was a looker but this new version is just of the scale. I would choose a different color though.
> 
> Great job :thumb:


definitely a great looking car! the colour looks great in the flesh. 



chongo said:


> Top job rich, if only people knew what damage car dealers do to new cars, they would be disgusted .


Cheers chongo, unfortunately dealer based valeters are just not given enough time to prepare cars to the standard they should be prepared to, especially given the initial outlay by the first owner.



SPARTAN said:


> Great job.
> 
> Just love the MX5.





6stw said:


> Just shows the value in using quality products and applying them properly, nice work as always.





Blueberry said:


> What fantastic work. Looks like glass
> 
> I love the new Maxda MX5s.


Thankyou.



digimac said:


> Fantastic finish, can't believe the car was delivered to the customer in that condition by the dealer!!


unfortunately I see this all the time with new cars, they are rarely delivered in the condition you would expect.



Guitarjon said:


> Wow, bad polishing from the dealers. Should new cars need polishing? Obviously they benefit from a proper detail to refine the paint further but the sort of polish dealers slap on to their used cars shouldn't be needed on a new car should it?
> 
> Love mx5 (all mx5s) after owning a couple but I really love the mk4. They got it perfect in my eyes. Nice colour too.


Tbh im not really sure why they bothered! the valeters are lucky to get half an hour to wash a new car which always turn up filthy and covered in rail dust, let alone slap some product on it! 

Gotta agree this the by far the best looking Mx-5 yet!



tonyy said:


> Nice job :thumb:





Stu Mac said:


> Got to be the best decision the owner of has made, superb job! What a cracking looking mx5 , love the new shape and great colour


Cheers Stu, the car looks fantastic in the flesh! 

Thanks for the comments everyone

Richard


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunner in no short part to your handy work...:thumb:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great job on a beautiful car--you really made the car shine like it is meant to be! Thanks for sharing the detailed write-up.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Nice work, I have a brand new red one of these booked for March when it arrives from the dealers. What's the paintwork like to work with?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

that's lovely. really like that colour and your work has brought the best out of it. superb.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

james_death said:


> Stunner in no short part to your handy work...:thumb:


Cheers James 



Priyaka said:


> Great job on a beautiful car--you really made the car shine like it is meant to be! Thanks for sharing the detailed write-up.


Your welcome Priyaka 



Offset Detailing said:


> Nice work, I have a brand new red one of these booked for March when it arrives from the dealers. What's the paintwork like to work with?


Cheers Daryl, the paintwork is lovely to polish tbh, much like the previous MX-5's soft, but doesn't marr too easily, and not too grabby, the finish from the factory is also much improved!



goat said:


> that's lovely. really like that colour and your work has brought the best out of it. superb.


Thank you


----------

